# Mixed review after 1st month of use



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice review, having never seen one up close I have to ask, is the motor contained under the table or does it hang out the back?


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Just a comment about kickback. The SawStop technology has nothing to do with kickback. That occurs either when reaction wood pinches closed on the blade, or when the wood contacts the back, up-rising teeth of the blade.

A riving knife or splitter are for kickback prevention. You saw, of course, came with those. I am not a fan of anti-kickback teeth or spurs, however. They can scratch the surface of the wood, and the ones I've seen look too flimsy to stop a really serious kickback.


----------



## map (Oct 12, 2008)

Add about 50 years and you get this day job engineer. Even though I have been playing with saws for many years, the LOML suggested that I get a sawstop (never sure when to take such things as an insult). I find your review to be almost spot on. I would be most interested to hear why you find the wings and fence to be problematic. From what I can tell, the contractor and professional versions have basically the same components. I've not found a significant problem with mine. That said, thanks for an informative review.

map


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice review. You just saved me writing one. Your experience is just about the same as mine. I've had mine for 2 years now and with a sharp blade have no problems cutting 8/4 hardwood. 
It makes me happy to use it also.

Pat 
The motor hangs out the back.


----------



## Markmh1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm not going to make any smart comments about a Sawstop.

I bought a 3HP PCS and didn't really investigate the safety feature. I bought the saw for how well it was made, it really is a nice saw.

After I had it for a while, my wife asked, "Is that what you bought?", and she thought it was a great idea. In conversation my doctor even knew about the safety feature. It seems everyone knew more about the safety feature than I did.

In my defense, I never paid any real attention to the feature because I figured it was a gimmick. If you had an accident, who are you going to call or sue to get your fingers back?

Welcome to the family. Use your saw in good health.

Mark


----------



## Elwyn24601 (Apr 7, 2017)

runswithscissors: thank you for the concern, I have a healthy respect (border line fear) of kickback. I had a buddy in high school experience a particularly bad kickback that resulted in his spleen getting ruptured. feather boards, board buddies and keeping myself out of the line of fire have been keeping the risk to a minimum.

map: I found the fence and wings that come as stock options to be lack luster for the price. *wings*: I have no problem with stamped steel, I did have a problem with the obscene logo stamped in them resulting in a surface that is more prone to inconsistent thermal expansion. *Fence*: the stock fence would be quite similar to the Ridgid 4512, an okay fence for the rigid price point, but less than acceptable for this price point, even with the technology taken into account. the stock fence felt too light weigh and locked in both front and back making the likelyhoold of locking out of square more probable. Please take this with a grain of salt as this is just extrapolating what I know about that style of fence, these thoughts are not based on empirical data.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

Elwyn, thanks for the informative and rather unbiased review. And also, welcome to LJ's, and back into woodworking!


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Hi Elwyn, welcome to LumberJocks.

You chose wisely. The SawStops are very well made, and if kids will be involved, (let alone your own well being) it's the only way to go IMHO.

P.S. I noticed you mentioned StageCraft. 

I am the tech director and instructor of StageCraft @ the U of R.I. and needless to say when our old Unisaw died some years ago, we got the SawStop in the shop. We have never had a student accident, nor have we triggered the brake "the hard way" ( I teach them how to use a tablesaw to avoid injury ) but I feel much more confident introducing young minds and hands to a 5HP tablesaw knowing the brake is there.

Fence: I love the "Beisemeyer" copy that came with the ICS,. they are made better than the current real thing. Maybe yours his defective?

Kickback: The ICS comes with an excellent riving knife, and the guard/splitter assembly. With the easy (fast) swapping of these, we NEVER have reason to run the saw without one or the other installed. ZERO kickback incidents to date..

BLADE: Do yourself a favor, in addition to whatever blade/s you fancy yourself needing, get a dedicated 24/25 tooth rip blade. Nothing makes a saw cut better than the right blade for the right job. In my shop we are ripping more than any other task, and using the right blade makes a huge difference. The included 40 tooth blade would be fine for non critical finish cross cuts or plywood.


----------



## BDA (May 16, 2016)

I'm retired and a woodworker hobbyist, nothing professional . My 30 yr old Delta / Rockwell just died and I'm in the market for a new table saw. Reflecting back on table saw experience to date I think I've been lucky to not have experienced a injury. I've always been cautious but never say never. I like other activities (bowling and golf) which become difficult if not impossible with a major hand injury. All of this input is fantastic. I'm sold on the SawStop.


----------

